# My first LOOK - and some questions



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

After some good advice (thank you C40 and others), recommendations, and general ideas I have received, I decided to take the plunge and get myself a brand-spankin' new 585. I only have a two fairly short rides on it at this point, but so far all is better than expected. I considered going the eBay route but was able to locate a shop here that had one, and frankly am glad I purchased through a shop. They were very patient and helpful in getting me set up on my new machine. I'll be sure to post pictures soon!

I am the type of person who generally sticks to one main bike for a long period of time. I've never had a garage full of bikes to alternate between, and I don't constantly trade and try new ones. The bike I am replacing is an aluminum Trek that I've been riding for almost 5 years. After all of those years, hours, and miles I know every mm of the bike - its handling limits, characteristics, flaws, and idiosyncrasies. 

On my first ride, I only had time for about an hour of my favorite loop and noticed immediately that this bike is 1000% more or a pleasure to ride, but some of the corners I can usually dive into without much thought seemed a little nervous and unsteady. I experienced what felt like the front wheel starting to slide out from under me at one point - even while taking it easy on a new and unfamiliar bike. The tires that came on it are Michelin Pro2Race (never had these before) and maybe that's got something to do with it, but I don't know.

Bottom Line: How long does it take to really understand and "get to know" your new bike. Any experience-based tips from other 585 owners?

Also, my steerer tube cap is missing the little rubber plug that covers the adjustment bolt. I really don't want to flood my fork with sweat and water, so does anyone know where I can get my hands on one of these? Chas? Anyone? Thanks. I look forward to hearing your input.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

texass4 said:


> Also, my steerer tube cap is missing the little rubber plug that covers the adjustment bolt. I really don't want to flood my fork with sweat and water, so does anyone know where I can get my hands on one of these? Chas? Anyone? Thanks. I look forward to hearing your input.


Was the frame/fork new? Why is it missing the rubber plug? How about the shop you bought it from as a source?


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

When going round corners it is important to find the optimum balance for the bike/rider - try shifting your weight forward & back slightly and see the handling change. You might find that you will have to re-adjust your saddle position and/or stem length in search of that elusive perfec balance.

Of course there could also be technical reasons such as type of tyres (as you already mentioned) inflation pressure, headset setting etc so check those too. Michelin pro II's aren't the best out there so maybe a good idea to try a top of the range tyre to go with a great frame.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

texass4 said:


> After some good advice (thank you C40 and others), recommendations, and general ideas I have received, I decided to take the plunge and get myself a brand-spankin' new 585. I only have a two fairly short rides on it at this point, but so far all is better than expected. I considered going the eBay route but was able to locate a shop here that had one, and frankly am glad I purchased through a shop. They were very patient and helpful in getting me set up on my new machine. I'll be sure to post pictures soon!
> 
> I am the type of person who generally sticks to one main bike for a long period of time. I've never had a garage full of bikes to alternate between, and I don't constantly trade and try new ones. The bike I am replacing is an aluminum Trek that I've been riding for almost 5 years. After all of those years, hours, and miles I know every mm of the bike - its handling limits, characteristics, flaws, and idiosyncrasies.
> 
> ...


How differ is the geometry from your Trek(i.e. TT length, front center, fork rake, headtube angle and etc...)? Maybe the bike is too short on the Top Tube + Stem?
My guess is the it might take some time for you to get used to it.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

That little rubber plug comes with the headset. At least it did with the 2 Look bikes I've purchased and built up myself. Assuming the LBS built up this bike for you, they should still have the plug. Simple oversight as they did the build - it's a very easy little part to forget, based on personal experience with forgetting it myself  .


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

cpark said:


> How differ is the geometry from your Trek(i.e. TT length, front center, fork rake, headtube angle and etc...)? Maybe the bike is too short on the Top Tube + Stem?
> My guess is the it might take some time for you to get used to it.


It's basically the same. I don't have my geometry info in front of me, but the LOOK has a .25 degree steeper STA and 1 cm taller HT. I'm using one size shorter stem on the LOOK because I'm using a longer reach bar, but otherwise I'm pretty close to duplicating the cockpit on my old bike.

I think I'm going to swap tires this weekend to see if there's much difference. People seem to like them, but these Michelins just don't seem to stick very well at all. Then again, maybe it's me not knowing enough yet about how this bike reacts to different rider input. I assume that will come with time.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*tires...*

Don't over inflate the tires. Michelins are a bit larger than the same size Conti GP4000and might not require quite as much pressure, but both are excellent performers. I do a lot of mountain descending at high speeds and never had a traction problem in corners with the Pro2 Race. Be sure the shop tightend the headset properly. Integrated headset require a significant preload torque on the top cap bolt (with the stem clamp bolts loosened). I tighten mine until I get a little extra drag as the fork is turned, then back the bolt up 1/8 to 1/4 turn. You have to tighten the bolt pretty hard to overdo it, but if you do, it's immediately noticeable, since the wheel won't want to return to a straight ahead position, by itself, after a turn.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

texass4 said:


> After some good advice (thank you C40 and others), recommendations, and general ideas I have received, I decided to take the plunge and get myself a brand-spankin' new 585. I only have a two fairly short rides on it at this point, but so far all is better than expected. I considered going the eBay route but was able to locate a shop here that had one, and frankly am glad I purchased through a shop. They were very patient and helpful in getting me set up on my new machine. I'll be sure to post pictures soon!
> 
> I am the type of person who generally sticks to one main bike for a long period of time. I've never had a garage full of bikes to alternate between, and I don't constantly trade and try new ones. The bike I am replacing is an aluminum Trek that I've been riding for almost 5 years. After all of those years, hours, and miles I know every mm of the bike - its handling limits, characteristics, flaws, and idiosyncrasies.
> 
> ...


By the way, how about posting some pictures?


----------



## nealrab (Aug 6, 2002)

*hey cpark, gimme an address...*

I don't want to hijack this thread, so give me your email address. I want to fill you in on my bike24 experience (re Fulcrums). You may get a kick out of it. [email protected]


----------

